# Rpw



## JDenz (Sep 9, 2004)

REAL PRO WRESTLING TV SERIES ON PAX STARTS FEB. 13, 2005 
Submitted by: Eddie Goldman/ADCC Wrestling Editor
Posted On 09/10/2004


As we have been reporting, Real Pro Wrestling will debut its nationally-televised, 15-week series on Feb. 13, 2005, on the PAX broadcast network. 

Here is the official press release issued by Real Pro Wrestling about this historic development: 

Sep 9, 2004 20:22 ET 


Real Pro Wrestling and PAX TV Debut Olympic Style-Wrestling League in February 2005 to National Audience 

Sponsor Opportunities Still Available 

LOS ANGELES, Sept. 9 /PRNewswire/ -- Real Pro Wrestling and PAX TV today announced the national television debut of the first Olympic style-wrestling league. Real Pro Wrestling will launch its national television debut on February 13, 2005 on PAX, the week following Super Bowl Sunday. Real Pro Wrestling and PAX have teamed to create a 15-week series, including 14 hour-long shows with the 15th final episode lasting two hours in duration. 

The first 14 episodes will be aired nationwide starting Sunday, February 13, 2005 at 4-5 p.m. EST/PST and 3-4 p.m. CST. Wrestlers will compete for the championship and $250,000 in prizes and money and additional incentive based winnings. PAX network airs in 96 million or 88 percent of U.S. households, with 23 of their top-27 programs being sports-related events. 

Each episode also will contain special segments designed for sponsors to better position their brand during the telecast. Opportunities are still available and include, Background Stories (reserved for Title Sponsor), Tale of the Tape, Tech Moment, Move of the Day, Official Drink, Official Apparel and Official Footwear. All special segments will air during each of the 15 episodes. 

Historically known as one of the most popular sports of the 20th century, wrestling is set to make its professional TV debut in the beginning of the 21st century as Real Pro Wrestling showcases the talents of the elite athletes combining Freestyle and Greco-Roman rules and techniques. Real Pro Wrestling provides wrestlers an opportunity to compete beyond collegiate and Olympic competition in a professional atmosphere comparable to leagues such as the NFL, MLB and NBA. 

Founded in 2002, Real Pro Wrestling is based in Ashland City, Tenn. and is the creation of two former Northwestern collegiate wrestling teammates, Toby Willis and Matt Case, and former Olympic hopeful Kenny Johnson. 

'Finally, the world's best wrestlers can earn a living at what they do best,' said Willis, co-founder and CEO. 'Wrestling fans deserve to see their heroes compete against the best in the world.' 

According to the National High School Coaches Association (NHSCA), more than one million wrestlers participated in collegiate and high school programs in the United States in 2003 with an additional 20 million individuals currently living in America having participated in the sport of wrestling in the past. Studies by National Federation of High Schools (NFHS) show that wrestling is the sixth highest participant sport in America despite not having a professional league or marketing efforts. 

The league consists of eight teams from around the country made up of seven different weight classes ranging from 55 kg/125 lbs. to 120 kg/250 lbs. Regional teams will include the New York Outrage, California Claw, Chicago Groove, Iowa Stalkers, Oklahoma Slam, Minnesota Freeze, Pennsylvania Hammer and the Texas Shooters. Team line-ups and coaches will be announced at a later date. 

Fan favorite and 2004 Olympic bronze medallist Rulon Gardner will headline the cast of Olympic wrestlers, including Dan Gable (Wrestling legend and Olympic Gold Medallist), Cael Sanderson (2004 Olympic gold medallist), Cael's coach Bobby Douglas (Wrestling legend and Olympic coach), and Steve Abas (2004 Olympic silver medallist), as they gear up for the inaugural season of the first Olympic style wrestling league. Real Pro Wrestling, the gimmick-free, script-free Olympic style-wrestling league, will be taped in front of a live studio audience on October 8-9 at the Los Angeles Center Studios. 

Matches will take place atop a specially designed elevated circular wrestling mat in a 360-degree Roman colisseum-inspired arena. A total of eight cameras will capture the action on the mat to present the live audience and television fans alike the greatest viewing experience. Live heart pounding music will increase the already intense atmosphere surrounding the event. 

The one-hour weekly episodes will be comprised of two complete matches of up to 10 minutes each in length and highlights from other matches. Special segments concerning the history of the sport, little known facts and explanations of the rules will also punctuate the time between matches, as well as the biographical vignettes. 

Negotiations are underway for a team of commentators that will include a major television sports personality as well as a former world champion wrestler or coach for the color commentary. 

For additional information about the league please visit http://www.realprowrestling.com/ . 

PAX TV Dates 

2005 Season Sunday 4-5 p.m. EST 

Week 1 February 13 
Week 2 February 20 
Week 3 February 27 
Week 4 March 6 
Week 5 March 13 
Week 6 March 20 
Week 7 March 7 
Week 8 April 3 
Week 9 April 10 
Week 10 April 17 
Week 11 April 24 
Week 12 May 1 
Week 13 May 8 
Week 14 May 15 
Week 15* May 22 

* Two hour Championship episode 
** Check with local provider for station information 

Source: Real Pro Wrestling 

Web site: http://www.realprowrestling.com/


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 9, 2004)

cool


kelly


----------



## bignick (Sep 10, 2004)

interesting...now only if i got pax...oh well...


----------



## JDenz (Sep 19, 2004)

Real Pro Wrestling creating league of its own for athletes
Many Olympic athletes, even if they were in the limelight during the  
Athens Games, don't come home to career opportunities in their sport.

Olympian Joe Williams, left, will compete for $250,000-$300,000 with  
Real Pro Wrestling.
By Rodney White, USA TODAY

Take wrestlers. And not the costumed performers following scripts in  
pro wrestling. Real Pro Wrestling, based in Ashland City, Tenn., and  
founded by former collegiate wrestlers, wants to give jobs in  
traditional wrestling when it makes its debut next month.

"We have great college wrestling and do well at the Games," says RPW  
marketer Kenny Johnson, who wrestled in the 2000 U.S. Olympic trials.  
"How do we get the masses? TV is the only answer."

So 54 wrestlers will compete Oct. 8-9 in a Los Angeles movie studio to  
create 15 one-hour shows that will begin airing weekly Feb. 13 on the  
Pax TV network. At least seven 2004 U.S. Olympians, including  
freestyler Joe Williams, will compete for $250,000-$300,000 in prize  
money.

The league is meant to be competitive, not provide farewell tours.  
Rulon Gardner, who retired at the Athens Games, won't compete but might  
coach or do TV announcing. Says his agent Peter Carlisle, "Whatever his  
involvement will be, he's super supportive."

RPW, Johnson says, will aim beyond purists. Greco-Roman and freestyle  
wrestlers, who traditionally compete separately, will be thrown  
together  "almost like fantasy wrestling. They'll wear outfits that  
"showcase their physiques" in a "futuristic-style gladiator arena with  
rock 'n' roll lighting" and be on teams with monikers such as the New  
York Outrage and California Claw. But, he says, "everything will be  
done tastefully so the sport's integrity isn't compromised."


----------



## still learning (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, My son just started wrestling. He can't wait till the show starts! Thank-you...aloha


----------



## ace (Nov 20, 2004)

I wonder if we will See any Wrestlers Who
Crossed over to MMA Cross on to RPW..

Such Names that are already in the Public Eye

Randy Coture
Matt Huges
Mark Kerr
Mark Colmen
Tito Ortiz
Kevin Jackson
Kenny Monday
Kazushi Sakuraba
Kazauki Fujita
Dan Henderson
Matt Lindlen

Are They going to Have Championships???
Are These Singel Matches or Team Or >>>>>Tournaments

Whats the Pin fall Count???


----------



## Vadim (Nov 20, 2004)

Looks like I'll be watching the PAX channel to see all the action.

-Vadim


----------



## JDenz (Nov 22, 2004)

Lidlend is none of the other guys could compete at that level.


----------



## ace (Nov 23, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Lidlend is none of the other guys could compete at that level.



Do U think beacuse of Some of there Ages???

Colmen,Jackson & Monday are all Olympic Medalist..
And what about going against Each other under RPW Rules..

Again They are all Mainstream Names.
& Big Names Draw Big Crowds.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 23, 2004)

Not only are they old they have been away from the game for a long time.   Not only are the Tecniques diffrent the rules are differrant.  Almost everyone on the list couldn't even make it in there at there age and time away from wrestling.  Kenny Monday probabley could if he isn't banged up and could get in shape.  
It is going to be a team event.
I will pist how everything is going to be scored in the future but off to bed for me.


----------

